# And Now...a PM9



## Monchito

Just brought a PM9 to accompany my CW9. Looking forward to range time. I believe I have "ICSBG"
(*I* *C*an't *S*top* B*uying *G*uns) disease. :smt082


----------



## Freedom1911

Congrats. Looks like a nice pistol









Small pocket pistol.
Just bought the Diamondback DB380 myself. Just a hair larger than the KelTec P32.
But the felt recoil is less than the P32 and the flip is much reduced.
It looks like a baby Glock and field strips the same way. Very nice pistol. Just wish 380 weren't so high.


----------



## recoilguy

Congrats on the new gun...you will love it!

RCG


----------



## Monchito

*Range Report - New PM9*

Just got back from local indoor range:mrgreen:. PM9 worked Flawlessly, shot 150 rounds of mixed ammo:

50 Winchester 115gr
50 Lillier Billot 95gr
30 Am Eagle 115gr
20 Magtech 124gr

Not a single Jam, FTF or FTE:smt082. Gun appeared to loosen up at about 100 rounds. Took me a while to get used to trigger and slight recoil. But gained control after initial excitement, settled down and was able to get 3-4 inch groups at 17 yards. Actually got 3 in the bullseye, lucky I guess. Anyway, loads of fun shooting the PM9, look forward to passing the 200-300 break-in. If it gets better than today...Wow! Got the baby home, bathed and put to bed (Galco holster). So far so good.


----------



## JohnT43

*Pm9*

Did they take the safety off of the PM9 on the newer models?


----------



## Steve S

Monchito said:


> Just brought a PM9 to accompany my CW9. Looking forward to range time. I believe I have "ICSBG"
> (*I* *C*an't *S*top* B*uying *G*uns) disease. :smt082


No you suffer from *G.A.S. * Gun Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## tonyjh

Huh?! When did they put a safety on the Kahr?


----------



## Glenn-SC

JohnT43 said:


> Did they take the safety off of the PM9 on the newer models?


The opposite.
A manual safety was *added *to the latest PM9.


----------



## sig225

Nice looking Kahr. Should make a very nice carry pistol ....... :smt023

:watching:


----------



## Steve S

Glenn-SC said:


> The opposite.
> A manual safety was *added *to the latest PM9.


What indicator is up when loaded?


----------



## gb6491

Steve S said:


> What indicator is up when loaded?


 The Massachusetts compliant PM9 (pictured in Freedom1911's post above) has a loaded chamber indicator and external safety (Kahr Arms / Kahr News). PM9s for sale elsewhere do not have these add-on features (Kahr Arms / 9mm Models / PM9 Series).
Regards,
Greg


----------



## Glenn-SC

Steve S said:


> What indicator is up when loaded?


Look at the three lower right hand photos.
In the middle one you can see the "INDICATOR" right down the middle of the slide, which has its end at the chamber rotated vertically upward.
This is because there is something in the chamber.
You can see it and in the dark feel it.


----------



## clarke9mm

*Safety on Kahr PM9*



Glenn-SC said:


> The opposite.
> A manual safety was *added *to the latest PM9.


Yes, I absolutely hate it... Malignant dumb. Added compexity to a terrific firearm. There is no time for a 
safety - when this tool will be called upon.

I own one (without a safety)... and it has the right to be my daily carry - along with an old S&W 442 and 
a Glock 26.

I am trying to gain confidence in a Kahr P380... It's pretty good - but it had a real serious break in period. Just my opinion... :smt1099

Vote these friggin' creeps - out of office! Now back to regular programming....


----------



## Lobo_79

Monchito said:


> Just got back from local indoor range:mrgreen:. PM9 worked Flawlessly, shot 150 rounds of mixed ammo:...


I've been carrying a PM9 for about 4 years. They are accurate, reliable, and extremely well built if not too well built. They also require some break in to loosen up. My measure of effectiveness on that one was whether or not my wife could shoot it reliably. Initially she had some shooter-induced jams, now that the gun is broken in she can shoot it reliably. LOL.

I would encourage you to keep an accurate round count as you break in your gun. Somewhere around the 1250 - 1500 round point you may need to replace your outer recoil spring. I'm not sure Kahr posts these spring change intervals but my experience is not unique. Others have said the same thing.

I typically carry mine with Corbon 115gr +P JHP self defense loads. These rounds develop 466 foot-pounds of energy out of a 4" test barrel. According to test results I've seen with a 3" barrel you shouldn't be penalized too much for having only a 3" barrel. Normally I shoot 124 gr FMJ NATO loads and I use a Wolff extra power recoil spring. Probably not necessary but I like to tune my guns for the ammo I shoot.

Great acquisition...you'll love the car.


----------



## dumbmick

For those that own and carry the pm9, how do you wear it? In MA open carry is prohibited and was wondering what other forum members would advise. 
Regards,
Tom


----------



## texagun

Don Hume pocket holster. It's undetectable even in shorts.


----------



## Lobo_79

dumbmick said:


> For those that own and carry the pm9, how do you wear it? In MA open carry is prohibited and was wondering what other forum members would advise.
> Regards,
> Tom


I use a Galco IWB.


----------



## lmc126

*Kahr PM 9 Problems*

I have put 600+ rounds thru this gun, have had consistent problems with the mag dislodging after a round or two is fired, thereby not loading the next round. Sent it back twice, bought new mags, changed the mag ejector part, also see periodic jams (FTF), mostly with Federal 115 gr FMJ ammo. Also seen problems with Winchester ammo. I'm really tryin to like this gun, but the very consistent problems don't give me much confidence in this as a carry gun. I field strip it after every firing, even 50 rnds. Anybody else seeing this many problems? Recommended ammo?


----------



## clarke9mm

lmc126 said:


> I have put 600+ rounds thru this gun, have had consistent problems with the mag dislodging after a round or two is fired, thereby not loading the next round. Sent it back twice, bought new mags, changed the mag ejector part, also see periodic jams (FTF), mostly with Federal 115 gr FMJ ammo. Also seen problems with Winchester ammo. I'm really tryin to like this gun, but the very consistent problems don't give me much confidence in this as a carry gun. I field strip it after every firing, even 50 rnds. Anybody else seeing this many problems? Recommended ammo?


I own 3 - PM9's. Only 1 of them has 600+ rounds thru it. Not so much as a hiccup - in any of them.

I've never had the problems you speak of. I have shot a little bit of Federal.... But, mostly Blazer, WWB and Remington.

I just don't have - or have not seen the problems you speak of.


----------



## Handgun World

lmc126 said:


> I have put 600+ rounds thru this gun, have had consistent problems with the mag dislodging after a round or two is fired, thereby not loading the next round. Sent it back twice, bought new mags, changed the mag ejector part, also see periodic jams (FTF), mostly with Federal 115 gr FMJ ammo. Also seen problems with Winchester ammo. I'm really tryin to like this gun, but the very consistent problems don't give me much confidence in this as a carry gun. I field strip it after every firing, even 50 rnds. Anybody else seeing this many problems? Recommended ammo?


This happened to me once and I couldn't figure out why. Then I asked someone else to shoot my gun. It turned out to be me accidentally hitting the mag release button during recoil. Shoot it one handed and see if that happens or have someone else shoot your gun and see if it happens.


----------



## proscene

*PM9 Tyme*

*I bought one Monday and put 250 flawless rounds thru it. I discovered I hated the larger capacity mag and purchased another smaller one from Buds with 2 Pierce finger extensions. It's a wonderful weapon.*


----------



## proscene

gb6491 said:


> the massachusetts compliant pm9 (pictured in freedom1911's post above) has a loaded chamber indicator and external safety (kahr arms / kahr news). Pm9s for sale elsewhere do not have these add-on features (kahr arms / 9mm models / pm9 series).
> Regards,
> greg


 *ditto!*


----------



## proscene

lmc126 said:


> I have put 600+ rounds thru this gun, have had consistent problems with the mag dislodging after a round or two is fired, thereby not loading the next round. Sent it back twice, bought new mags, changed the mag ejector part, also see periodic jams (FTF), mostly with Federal 115 gr FMJ ammo. Also seen problems with Winchester ammo. I'm really tryin to like this gun, but the very consistent problems don't give me much confidence in this as a carry gun. I field strip it after every firing, even 50 rnds. Anybody else seeing this many problems? Recommended ammo?


* Perhaps a trip back to Kahr for a new body, sounds like its warped or was molded defectively*


----------

